# Neat idea for yarn storage...



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/holiday-cleaning/14-genius-double-duty-organizing-ideas/ss-BBgvbbi#image=8


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

That is really a cute idea. Great for a person with a small stash and limited storage options.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Now, that is clever!!!!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Great for that small stash and an area that doesn't have dust issues (where is that?)...


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Cool idea, as are some of the other ideas...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Great ideas!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

great ideas


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

great ideas


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

All great ideas


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

But where do you put the wine?????


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I think I would need a wine cellar for my stash!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

sbeth53 said:


> I think I would need a wine cellar for my stash!


Same for me!! <G>


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

sbeth53 said:


> I think I would need a wine cellar for my stash!


your funny but isn't it the truth.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

I have been using a wine cabinet to store (part of &#128521 my stash for a few years. Works well because I can see what's there more easily than what's in the baskets. Mine does double duty as a TV stand. The wine is in a closet!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

elcue said:


> I have been using a wine cabinet to store (part of 😉) my stash for a few years. Works well because I can see what's there more easily than what's in the baskets. Mine does double duty as a TV stand. The wine is in a closet!


 Thanks for sharing..looks great!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Do we have to drink all the wine before we can use it to store yarn?


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

riversong200 said:


> Do we have to drink all the wine before we can use it to store yarn?


Absolutely! 🍷


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

I just looked at the rest of the pics in that article. Some good ideas there. Thank you for posting this, redkat.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Wish I had the room for something like this. Would definately be easier to find what I was looking for.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you...


----------



## vdavis (Mar 17, 2014)

It's very pretty but I'm guessing that person doesn't have cats. At my house, all the yarn would be in the floor and all over the house before daylight. lol


----------

